# >>>Doinker's All New Dampening System<<<



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

The team at Doinker has been working on this item for many years, since 2006 intact when it was just a drawing on a scrap piece of paper. In March 27th 2012 the Patent Office finally granted us the patent for this awesome vibration killing technology and we finally have started producing really cool designs that take away residual vibration. So far these are the first two designs we have in our hands......but many configurations of this Doinker Flex-Plate Technology are in the works for many different uses besides archery.
The Flex-Plate Strip you see in the photos with the three weights comes in at 1oz and can use the adhesive backing that is on it to stick on a very wide range of items......or you can fasten them down with Zip Ties. The base is only 1/2" wide so it will fit on most Bow Riser Faces and Backs. There is a smaller one weight Strip in the works right now that will fit great on Split Limb Bows.
The Flex-Plate Circle is great on Sold Bow Limbs.....we are still playing around with were is the best place to position them on Limbs. It comes in at just .5oz total with a base of 1" Diameter. It uses our great adhesive just like the Strip and is removable if you decide to ever remove them from the bow. A much smaller one is in the works as we speak for those really small places you want to remove vibration from.
We are very excited to see all the applications this Doinker Flex-Plate Technology will be used on in the very near future. These units are for 2016 product line. Let us know what you think about the idea and looks of these units please.......Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Flex-Plate


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool idea! I'd prefer if they were anodized or PVD black though. Raw finish would not sell as well for hunters. I bet those take out a lot of shock!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Flex-Plate


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Ray knight said:


> Cool idea! I'd prefer if they were anodized or PVD black though. Raw finish would not sell as well for hunters. I bet those take out a lot of shock!


They will be coming anodized flat black when we start shipping them ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Flex-Plate


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Well....The Tittle come out wrong, it was suppose to Read "Doinker's All New Dampening System".


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Fixed it for ya. Can't wait to get my hands on these.

Doink On


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I like it pretty cool.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Robin Hall said:


> They will be coming anodized flat black when we start shipping them ;-)


Awesome. I think these will be a great product for hunters.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Agreed. Can't wait for them


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

DUDE!!! SWEET!!!

:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

OOOOOO I want some.


----------

